# Phrag Fire Cascade 'Trud's Muir Monster' FCC/AOS



## Chuck (Mar 10, 2011)

I am fortunate to own a plant, Phrag Fire Cascade 'Trud's Muir Monster' FCC/AOS, that was awarded an FCC at our show here in Edonton two weeks ago. I don't have a current photo that I can use so I am posting a photo from last year's blooming.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 10, 2011)

Congratulations! :clap: How many blooms this year? Very red Andean Fire x caudatum! Yay besseae hybrids


----------



## Shiva (Mar 10, 2011)

Beautiful and congratulations for the FCC. Those a hard to get.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 10, 2011)

Congratulations!!!! Lovely flower, what size is it? Jean


----------



## Chuck (Mar 10, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Congratulations! :clap: How many blooms this year? Very red Andean Fire x caudatum! Yay besseae hybrids



Thank you, Eric. 

It will have three blooms this year. The fourth bud is not developing. Perhaps the stress of being transported to the show and held in a very dry auditorium for four days is taking a toll. It normally will hold two blooms at a time and produces a total of four.

Chuck


----------



## Chuck (Mar 10, 2011)

JeanLux said:


> Congratulations!!!! Lovely flower, what size is it? Jean



Thank you, jean.

The bloom is about 16 cm tall or around 6.25 inches.

Chuck


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Mar 10, 2011)

Congrads
:clap:


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 10, 2011)

:clap::clap: Well done!!! Congrats! :drool::drool:


----------



## Chuck (Mar 10, 2011)

This is a photo of the plant today. The bloom that was judged has fallen. This is the second bloom


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow! Just gorgeous! congratulation Chuck! Beautiful flower and perfect shape!


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 10, 2011)

Congrats Chuck,very nice. Amazing the color Andean Fire gives its offspring Is this one of your crosses?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 10, 2011)

Great color.


----------



## Chuck (Mar 10, 2011)

phrag guy said:


> Congrats Chuck,very nice. Amazing the color Andean Fire gives its offspring Is this one of your crosses?



Thanks Russell.

Yes, it is one of mine. It is the only plant I kept from the cross. I did get lucky with this one.

Chuck


----------



## paphreek (Mar 10, 2011)

Beautiful flower! Congratulations on the award :clap: :clap:


----------



## raymond (Mar 10, 2011)

wow very nice Congratulation


----------



## John M (Mar 10, 2011)

Awesome! I'm loving this!


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 10, 2011)

Very Nice! Congratulation!


Ramon


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 10, 2011)

GREAT color! And I agree with Shiva, an FCC is quite an achievement!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh, that is gorgeous, indeed! Great color, excellent shape, beautiful petals!:drool:

Yes, congrats!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 10, 2011)

Congratulations! Wish I could have been there to see that! Is this a pic of the awarded bloom? http://www.canadianorchidcongress.ca/
Was it you also that got the CCM on the Eric Young?


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 10, 2011)

Congratulations Chuck! :clap: That is a beautiful orchid. Your display looked great too. I loved the little lepanthes you had too; the foliage was amazing!

I see you also won the COC's president's choice for this plant as well. Well done!!


----------



## Wendy (Mar 10, 2011)

Awesome!!!! Congrats! :clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Chuck (Mar 10, 2011)

Kevin said:


> Congratulations! Wish I could have been there to see that! Is this a pic of the awarded bloom? http://www.canadianorchidcongress.ca/
> Was it you also that got the CCM on the Eric Young?



Hello Kevin,

Yes, that is a photo of the awarded bloom. And yes, I did receive a CCM for my Phrag Eric Young 'Trud's Doc Holiday' AM/CCM/AOS. 

I'm sorry you couldn't be there also. That would have given us a chance to meet personally.

Chuck


----------



## Chuck (Mar 10, 2011)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Congratulations Chuck! :clap: That is a beautiful orchid. Your display looked great too. I loved the little lepanthes you had too; the foliage was amazing!
> 
> I see you also won the COC's president's choice for this plant as well. Well done!!




Yo Jo,

Ok, so why didn't you hunt me down and say hello?

Chuck


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 11, 2011)

Chuck said:


> ...
> The bloom is about 16 cm tall or around 6.25 inches.
> 
> Chuck



Wow, one great bloom!!!! I am envious!!! Jean


----------



## Hera (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow, impressive!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 11, 2011)

Chuck said:


> Yo Jo, Ok, so why didn't you hunt me down and say hello? Chuck



I'm sorry, I did look for you (I know what you look like; you spoke at one of our FOS meetings a few years ago). I wasn't at the show for very long - arrived late because of the terrible roads and left early for the same reason. Next year...


----------



## NYEric (Mar 11, 2011)

Chuck said:


> Yes, it is one of mine. It is the only plant I kept from the cross. I did get lucky with this one.
> 
> Chuck



Please pick a lotto ticket for me!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 11, 2011)

Will be interesting to see what the plants that you did _not_ keep bloom out like. I have one, and am eagerly awaiting the bloom!


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 12, 2011)

Fantastic plant!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 12, 2011)

So, can you tell us a little about the clonal name?


----------



## toddybear (Mar 12, 2011)

Mine is just spiking for the first time...hope it looks at least close in shape!


----------



## Chuck (Mar 12, 2011)

Kevin said:


> So, can you tell us a little about the clonal name?



Sure Kevin. 

Trud is my wife, so that part is obvious. 

I am an avid fly fisherman and see lots of parallels between fly fishing and orchid growing. Both are ever changing, mental stimulating, demanding of skill and commitment, solitary and very rewarding pastimes for me. I give clonal name to many plants that refer to fondly remember fishing places and times. Slim Creek and Cranberry Junction are two examples of many I have used.

I fish at a wonderful little lake 45 minutes from home called Muir Lake. It has some large trout in it considering that it is a relatively small pot hole lake. I spend many wonderful evenings there. You know the fisherman's tale about the monster in the local lake. So ... I fish there for the elusive Muir Monster. This flower is the my orchid equivalent to the Muir Monster, the difference being that this time I was extremely lucky and "caught the monster".

Chuck


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 14, 2011)

Chuck said:


> Sure Kevin.
> 
> Trud is my wife, so that part is obvious.
> 
> ...



As an anthousiastic fly fisherman too I do like your explanation and comparaison Chuck! 
And now I will look at your registration names with more attention (Maybe I will get some good fishing spot :drool: )...


----------



## Brian Monk (Mar 14, 2011)

Also a fly fisherman (though I chase tarpon). Fantastic flower, and tremendously consistent. Congrats, this plant deserves it.


----------



## Paphman910 (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow! Nice flowers! How big are they? Is this plant the fastest grower from the flask? How old is it? Someone told me that you got rid of the other seedling and keep this plant that grows like a weed!

Paphman910


----------



## Chuck (Mar 14, 2011)

Paphman910 said:


> Wow! Nice flowers! How big are they? Is this plant the fastest grower from the flask? How old is it? Someone told me that you got rid of the other seedling and keep this plant that grows like a weed!
> 
> Paphman910



The bloom is about 16 cm tall or around 6.25 inches. It was the most vigorous seedling. I kept only 10 seedlings from the flask and sold 9 of those. This is the only plant I kept.

Chuck


----------



## NYEric (Mar 14, 2011)

Excellent story re the fishing spot.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 14, 2011)

Congratulations! I didn't get to congratulate in person, though we thought that it was an exceptional plant during society ribbon judging.


----------



## chrismende (Mar 14, 2011)

Gorgeous! More congratulations on the FCC!


----------



## chrismende (Mar 14, 2011)

Lovely story, Chuck! I can just imagine you as the dusk settles in, fishing happily away. Wish I were doing it, too!
It's really true about the parallels. Nice to name the plants after such wonderful and meaningful places for you. It gives me a great sense of who you are, now!


----------



## e-spice (Mar 14, 2011)

Second photo looks great. Congratulations on your award!

e-spice


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 15, 2011)

Need! congratulations!


----------

